# New Series from Kochi- Kurouchi Stainless Clad Carbon



## JBroida

This is something we've had in the works for a while, and finally got in stock today... expect to see them on the website soon...

They are kurouchi stainless clad with a very finely grained, very pure carbon core...

They will be priced from $260-$310 depending on size


----------



## EdipisReks

Those look like different profiles than the previous Kochis. Look good!


----------



## JBroida

Yeah... It's a new profile we've been working on


----------



## Jordanp

Looks amazing already itching to get one lol


----------



## 420layersofdank

Wow is that a 210,240,270 i see? V2 or blue?


----------



## JBroida

420layersofdank said:


> Wow is that a 210,240,270 i see? V2 or blue?



Yeah... 210, 240, and 270... But the steel is different


----------



## Dusty

These look good. Really,really good.


----------



## Von blewitt

They look really nice! Spine is nicely rounded, and the KU looks very stable!

Will the price include a saya?


----------



## JBroida

sadly, no sayas with these guys for now


----------



## XooMG

They look good. I'm tempted by the 210mm...I've got a thin gyuto and while I love thin edges, a more substantial spine would be welcome too. Do these have similar cross section to the earlier offerings?


----------



## JBroida

we're shooting photos tomorrow or the next day, barring any unforeseen circumstances


----------



## mkriggen

JBroida said:


> we're shooting photos tomorrow or the next day, barring any unforeseen circumstances



Does Sara know that you are calling her child an "unforeseen circumstance"? 

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## JDA_NC

Just curious, what are some of the differences between these and your Gengetsu line? (beyond cladding)


----------



## JBroida

profile, geometry, grind, ht, etc


----------



## brianh

Any profile etc changes to the regular (carbon) Kochi line coming?


----------



## JBroida

not sure yet


----------



## JBroida

here are a couple of side by side comparison shots (we're still planning on doing real product photos today)...

Kochi 240mm Wa-Gyuto Side-By-Side comparison- Kurouchi V2 vs Kurouchi Stainless Clad Carbon


----------



## 420layersofdank

Omg jon. I need this now!!!


----------



## DSChief

Really like the sleeker profile of the new version. I'll be first in line for a 240 in Polished Blue #2


----------



## don

I want...


----------



## XooMG

That looks great. I like the way the kurouchi was done on the stainless. Can't wait to see the official shots.


----------



## JBroida

These photos are now done... i will officially put these up for sale in just a few hours (when i get up again). I have a feeling they are going to sell out super fast, so we already ordered more


----------



## DitmasPork

Beautiful addition to the Kochi line! Is the blade height for the stainless clad a tad shorter than than the V2, or is just an optical illusion?


----------



## JBroida

DitmasPork said:


> Beautiful addition to the Kochi line! Is the blade height for the stainless clad a tad shorter than than the V2, or is just an optical illusion?



It is indeed a bit shorter


----------



## JBroida

The new Kochi Stainless Clad Carbon Series is now up for sale-
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/kochi.html


----------



## cclin

any plan sale Kochi Stainless Clad Kiritsuke-Shaped Wa-Gyuto in future??


----------



## JBroida

not yet, but i'm not super opposed to the idea


----------



## jer

How does edge retention compare to V2?


----------



## JBroida

should be close... should be a bit easier to sharpen, and take a slightly finer edge too


----------



## XooMG

I'll be in line for one but the shopping cart system still doesn't have my country listed for a shipping quote.

I mentioned earlier about the cross section...are the new ones as thin BTE as the older ones? The choil/heel shots of the new ones give a beefier impression, but that could be optical illusion.


----------



## JBroida

the 210mm is a bit beefier, but the 240 and 270mm are pretty damn close. On shipping, sadly, there are some places we dont ship to. Taiwan is currently one of them. PM me if you want to know why (and i might be able to help you out with the shipping).


----------



## mpukas

These look awesome Jon! Love the new profile. Are you gonna more? 

I can't believe how quickly the 210's and 240's have sold out. You guys that grabbed them have to post some comments about, PLEASE! Are you gonna more? 

Just curious - what's the hardness of the steel?


----------

